# Tears, Then Joyful Harvest



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 18, 2007)

They that sow in tears shall reap in joy. (Psalm 126:5)
Weeping times are suitable for sowing: we do not want the ground to be too dry. Seed steeped in the tears of earnest anxiety will come up all the sooner. The salt of prayerful tears will give the good seed a flavor which will preserve it from the worm: truth spoken in awful earnestness has a double life about it. Instead of stopping our sowing because of our weeping, let us redouble our efforts because the season is so propitious.

Our heavenly seed could not fitly be sown laughing. Deep sorrow and concern for the souls of others are a far more fit accompaniment of godly teaching than anything like levity. We have heard of men who went to war with a light heart, but they were beaten; and it is mostly so with those who sow in the same style.

Come, then, my heart, sow on in thy weeping, for thou has the promise of a joyful harvest. Thou shalt reap. Thou, thyself, shalt see some results of thy labor. This shall come to thee in so large a measure as to give thee joy, which a poor, withered, and scanty harvest would not do. When thine eyes are dim with silver tears, think of the golden corn. Bear cheerfully the present toil and disappointment; for the harvest day will fully recompense thee.

C.H. SPURGEON


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 18, 2007)

Psa 113:1 Praise ye the LORD. Praise, O ye servants of the LORD, praise the name of the LORD. 
Psa 113:2 Blessed be the name of the LORD from this time forth and for evermore. 
Psa 113:3 From the rising of the sun unto the going down of the same the LORD'S name [is] to be praised. 
Psa 113:4 The LORD [is] high above all nations, [and] his glory above the heavens. 
Psa 113:5 Who [is] like unto the LORD our God, who dwelleth on high, 
Psa 113:6 Who humbleth [himself] to behold [the things that are] in heaven, and in the earth! 
Psa 113:7 He raiseth up the poor out of the dust, [and] lifteth the needy out of the dunghill; 
Psa 113:8 That he may set [him] with princes, [even] with the princes of his people. 
Psa 113:9 He maketh the barren woman to keep house, [and to be] a joyful mother of children. Praise ye the LORD.


----------

